# No Comment,



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

A suburban New York City newspaper known for its support of the Second Amendment, has been banned from purchasing Facebook ads
A group of conservatives is launching their own social networking site after enduring what they call years of censorship and liberal bullying on Facebook.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Comment: can't wait " dear Facebook does Air America ring a bell"? Hopefully takes off like conservative talk radio has. Martin


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I hate facebook. So many people I know who are on it are just attention seeking, insecure braggers.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Am not.

Ain't bragging if you can back it up.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I guess I should have said "lying" instead of bragging (and Im not saying you do that)
The other thing that's annoying is the guy/girl that makes a facebook entry everytime they take a dump, etc.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You know the best thing I found about facebook, it is not going to it except when my wife wants to see pics of friends babies etc.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

FB is ok , most of that stuff is teens being teens running their mouths or least the ones I see . Some do like to post every move they make , why , who knows ...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Chessiedog said:


> FB is ok , most of that stuff is teens being teens running their mouths or least the ones I see . Some do like to post every move they make , why , who knows ...


Simple, Because they really don't have anything better to do.........

Same reason I watch TV, I just try to watch the educational ones, little news, little sports, a lot of work....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> FB is ok , most of that stuff is teens being teens running their mouths or least the ones I see . Some do like to post every move they make , why , who knows ...


I think its just human nature to be attention seeking. It's gotten much worse in the last 20 years. facebook for the teens you mention is no different than the kids you see driving around in diesel trucks with 6" chrome stacks, girls with their junk hanging out of their shirts, etc. 
We've become so starved for attention. It's really a shame.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I think its just human nature to be attention seeking. It's gotten much worse in the last 20 years. facebook for the teens you mention is no different than the kids you see driving around in diesel trucks with 6" chrome stacks, girls with their junk hanging out of their shirts, etc.
> We've become so starved for attention. It's really a shame.


Are you really surprised? Kids being constantly told just how "special" they are need the constant reinforcement of being the center of attention so as to support the falsehood that they are any more special than the next kid.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Here's a little story of wanting to be noticed . I had a GMC with a 454 in high school . Put on a set of headers of course. One night we decided lets take the mufflers off an cruise town . Hey cool great idea.. So we did . Made a couple rounds ,come up to a stop light ,state cop on the other side of the intersection . OT OH . So not being smart enough to just turn it off , I try to ease across when the light changes . HA Not happening . He whips around comes back , pulls me over . He ask " do you have any mufflers on here at all " ? I said nope ._ He says I guess you just wanted to be noticed ? Well you have been ! _


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Peoples' basic needs: Praise, recognition and material things.

Pat Parelli coined this a couple of years ago. I like it! Use it on myself all the time.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Are you really surprised? Kids being constantly told just how "special" they are need the constant reinforcement of being the center of attention so as to support the falsehood that they are any more special than the next kid.


Not surprised at all. I AM however surprised that parents allow their kids to reveal so much about themselves for the world to see. 
I keep telling my kids they're no better than anyone else and keep a lid on the social media.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

There have been numerous cases where someone got fired because of something they posted on Facebook. Usually, they are in a position of public trust such as a teacher or policeman, but businesses are getting into the act as well. In fact, one of the background checks that some businesses now perform on a prospective employee is an internet search.

Best rule of thumb, if it is something that you wouldn't post on your church or job bulletin board, don't put it in an email or post it to a social media site.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I do the same thing with boys I coach. There will be a dance or some other social function going on after practice and I tell them to behave just as if I was standing right next to them. Seems to work pretty good.


----------

